# 고마워요



## RomanticBoy

Please could someone tell me what this means? The context is that I said 'happy new year' in Korean on a Korean friend's wall on Facebook (after sseung kindly told me how to write it in this forum) and her reply was as follows.

새해 복 많이 받으세요!!! 
Oh did you write it by yourself? Amazing!
^^^고마워요^^^

And I haven't a clue what the Korean means!

I would be very grateful if someone could help me out here.

Many thanks.


----------



## Flaminius

고마워요 or _komawoyo_ is a casual "thank you" in Korean.


----------



## RomanticBoy

Thank you very much!

I have to say that you are multi-talented, sir! Nihongo, Ivrit, English and Korean!!! 

I can cope with Japanese and English, can only say a few words in Hebrew and am completely useless at Korean!


----------

